# Where is Sentry?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry has been one person I knew would post regularly, especially during the work week, often keeping several threads going at once.

I haven't seen anything posted by him in a couple weeks. I hope everything is okay. 

Anyone have any ideas or know anything?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

He disappears once in a while.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Vacation in Cuba?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

He was on a couple days ago even though he didn't post anything.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> He was on a couple days ago even though he didn't post anything.


The details that you know and remember just amaze me sometimes! I just do not know who is on ever, except when they post, but don't ask me tomorrow, because I will not remember who said what. Apparently our brains work in very different ways, but I must have 20 to 30 years on you.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> The details that you know and remember just amaze me sometimes! I just do not know who is on ever, except when they post, but don't ask me tomorrow, because I will not remember who said what. Apparently our brains work in very different ways, but I must have 20 to 30 years on you.


I was told years ago I have a photographic memory. It also doesn't hurt that I check to see who is online at least once a day.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> The details that you know and remember just amaze me sometimes! I just do not know who is on ever, except when they post, but don't ask me tomorrow, because I will not remember who said what. Apparently our brains work in very different ways, but I must have 20 to 30 years on you.


lmao!

its nothing amazing. you only have to click on a person's name and go to their profile to see when they were last here

 geesh


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe on a recon mission to coke so he can stock up on coke zero for you know, just in case.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I was told years ago I have a photographic memory. It also doesn't hurt that I check to see who is online at least once a day.


 Got it wrong again! It was PORNOGRAPIC memory. That's a lot more fun LOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Got it wrong again! It was PORNOGRAPIC memory. That's a lot more fun LOL


No pornos for this pregnant woman. I've had my fill...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Probably busy at work.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

My vote is that he is busy planning and preparing his future son in law's bachelor party. There's probably a lot of planning for that event, sort of like God gave Moses the "Thou shalt not's"...or else!

:club:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

That's right! Last time he mentioned the wedding he said the spring! Makes sense now. He is probably wrapped up in wedding planning and trying to escape the girly bs that goes with it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Those of us that Sentry likes have already been notified. OPSEC precludes my saying any more.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Those of us that Sentry likes have already been notified. OPSEC precludes my saying any more.


Way to make the group feel like they are not special snowflakes!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

He got a new black helicopter and a couple of dozen drones.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I received a coded message in my covert email account. It seems Sentry was called in to over see the criminal investigation on Hillery Clinton.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I received a coded message in my covert email account. It seems Sentry was called in to over see the criminal investigation on Hillery Clinton.


We can only hope.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here I am. :wave: Thanks for the concern. 


My little sweet little princess married the fireman yesterday. So the last 20 or so days have been mass chaos in our home. Every spare inch of our house has been occupied since Wednesday and we completely booked 1 1/2 hotels. I don't think a single invitee failed to attend. Everything went beautifully (sans the established budgetary restrictions) and the happy couple is now honeymooning. My daughter was offered a job last week and starts 2 days after they get back, so they have very little time to move in together before she begins her new career.

I leave in mid-May for advanced training on the Neurobiliogy of Stress as it pertains to the accuracy of information obtained from victims and witness and how to look for clues of deception or fabrication. So I will be gone for a few weeks then too. In July I have to go meet with our good friends at FEMA & DHS for a week. Oh what a joy that will be.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

How long was the elapsed time between "who gives this woman...." and when you finally gave an answer? :jk:

Congratulations on becoming an official father-in-law.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Country Living said:


> How long was the elapsed time between "who gives this woman...." and when you finally gave an answer? :jk:
> 
> Congratulations on becoming an official father-in-law.


At rehearsal, when we got to that part, I said I had not received my dowry and I wasn't giving anyone away for free. He just stared at me for a few seconds, until I laughed. Then after a few seconds he laughed. Then my daughter looked at me with the same stink eye her mother uses on me. The same look her mother gave me on the second rehearsal walk through when instead of shaking his hand I gave him a bear hug and lifted him up off the ground. At the actual wedding I simply said "Her mother and I" then gave him a firm handshake.

They were supposed to leave straight away for their honeymoon, but my daughter decided she wanted to stay and have dinner with the family before leaving. So I took everyone out to eat. She then sent me updates by text message as they traveled and when they arrived at their destination. She has sent me about 6 text pictures since then. My wife said "Married and still daddy's little girl, her poor husband doesn't stand a chance".


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations Sentry. I hope I show as much restraint as you did when my little girl decides to walk down the aisle, lol.

I am taking her out for her first Margarita tomorrow night on her 21st birthday. I promised her a long time ago when she wanted to go to all the parties and I wouldn't let her, that I would buy her first legal drink if she waited, so I've got to keep my part of the deal. Her Mom is going to be out of town, so it will just be the two of us. It will be a special night for me.


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations Sentry. At my son's wedding I took my dil aside and prayed with her. Then found my son and did the same, he ask me if we could find his bride to be, and blindfold him so we could all pray together! Yes very different situation but on a side note I prayed with her parents as well, lol her parents were more relaxed than I was. I mean gosh my son just promised to god to love, protect and honor another person and future persons to come.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations Sentry! I'll send a word up for your daughter and her husband in their new life together.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> Congratulations Sentry. I hope I show as much restraint as you did when my little girl decides to walk down the aisle, lol.
> 
> I am taking her out for her first Margarita tomorrow night on her 21st birthday. I promised her a long time ago when she wanted to go to all the parties and I wouldn't let her, that I would buy her first legal drink if she waited, so I've got to keep my part of the deal. Her Mom is going to be out of town, so it will just be the two of us. It will be a special night for me.


Well then you're up next!

My daughter just turned 21 a few months ago but her first drink was Sunday night on her honeymoon. She had one margarita and texted her mom a picture of it saying "This is really good, don't tell Dad". She knew better. Enjoy your night out.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I told sons wife at the reception "congratulations on finding mister right. By the way his first name is always".:laugh:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations Sentry!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. 

I asked my wife the other day why people keep congratulating me for our daughter getting married. She thought about it for a second and said "Maybe they are all just pleasantly surprised that he didn't disappear before the wedding, and they are congratulating you for your restraint".


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lets hope that restraint holds to see the grandbabies come in a few years.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Lets hope that restraint holds to see the grandbabies come in a few years.


Which is another interesting story.

Apparently my daughter's new husband lost a game of basketball to his brother a few years ago (for the first time ever) prior to which he bet the naming of his first born child. So now, apparently, his brother is going to get to name my first grandchild. I went over to him at the reception and suggested he get in touch with me before coming up with the name. He told me he was leaning towards Tiberius Thunderclap. I told him I was leaning toward renaming him Inmate #37261, he told me Sentry18 Jr had a nice ring to it. My daughter just chimed in with "You can't gamble away something that was never yours to risk in the first place". Either way she said repeatedly that she won't be having kids anytime soon.


----------

